# Zombie Thursday: Free Promotion for Zombie Books!



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Since my Facebook fan page receives good engagement (https://www.facebook.com/joliedupreauthor), and since KBoards is now a daily adventure for me, I figure it's time to pay it forward. So as not to interfere with Facebook Fan Page Friday, I'm starting my *Zombie Thursday*.

If you'd like your zombie book or series promoted on my page for free, beginning Thursday, January 30, 2014, list the details. (Title, link . . . you get the drift.) 

I'll post at least *five* books every Thursday. So every Thursday, I'll be checking this thread for new books to promote. I'll be keeping a list to mark off the ones I've already promoted.

Rock on zombie authors! Have fun, and let's make 2014 awesome!

"_This is the way the world ends; not with a bang or a whimper, but with zombies breaking down the back door_." Amanda Hocking, Hollowland


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Jolie, I don't have a zombie book but I love your FB page. It's so engaging and lots of fun. I can see why it's a great success.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

How cool! Thanks for doing this. I have a Civil War-era zombie tale called "The Followers" (http://www.amazon.com/The-Followers-Short-Civil-Undead-ebook/dp/B0079VB6YM/), although it also appears with a sequel story of sorts in my "Specula One" collection (linked in my sig), which only costs a buck more. Thanks again, Jolie!


----------



## O_o (Aug 6, 2013)

That FB page is great - puts mine to shame! Cool idea too, thanks Jolie.

Would love to take part, but Amazon has just taken me off permafree, so it's probably best I wait til I get that sorted. Definitely gonna like your page and steal share all those cool pics though


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds great. Thanks!

How about these two?

*Sometimes We Ran* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CZLEYZE $2.99

*Sometimes We Ran 2: Community*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HUGWWQC $2.99


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, thanks for your generosity, Jolie!

100 Days in Deadland
It's a journey through Dante's Inferno with a shambling twist
currently on sale for only 99 cents 
http://www.amazon.com/100-Days-Deadland-Saga-ebook/dp/B00E4V2FK4/


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

That's SO nice of you! Thanks!

I have a zombie novella; Pacifier 6. The link's below. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B8SJM2U/

Geoff


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool, thanks! Here's a link to mine, Chihuahuas of the Zombie Apocalypse:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GEFTWIG


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome, Jolie. Thanks, and I'll share with my ZA followers and groups.

 _Deep Into the Game_ (Book 1 of my GAMELAND series) is perma-free everywhere. Here's the Amazon.com link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z4UP4A

 _Velveteen _(a GAMELAND novelette) is $1.99. Amazon.com: http://amzn.com/B00DD5TQHM


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Double awesome--I ghet a new blog to read!

Here's my one zombie book:

Armageddon Z, http://amzn.com/B00GCBZ09M, $2.99 (sixth book in a series, but is a stand alone adventure)


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I have two!

Cure: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088QHDCQ
Afterbirth: http://www.amazon.com/Afterbirth-Strandville-Zombie-Belinda-Frisch-ebook/dp/B00BRLB1LS/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Thank you!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

How about:

Book #1 in my Z-series is free: (I just released #4 a few weeks ago, btw)

It begins with the end...

When Megan Pritchard clocks in for her late night shift in a Nevada brothel, she has no way of knowing it will be her last. Around the world, the dead are rising, and mankind is on the express train to extinction. As her coworkers turn into cannibalistic zombies, Megan is forced to flee into the desert with nothing but the clothes on her back and a vague plan to reach her sister in southern Arizona.

Facing impossible odds, Megan embarks on a journey of self discovery, only to learn she may be the last, best hope for humanity.

------------------------
Here are the links across the various distributors:
http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Collapse-Elements-William-Esmont-ebook/dp/B004ZR04ZK
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/William_Esmont_Fire?id=RtAzHwRL1oMC
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fire-the-collapse
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fire/id478238053?mt=11
http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/113218/Fire-The-Collapse-%28Elements-of-the-Undead-%231%29

Thanks!


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Cool - thanks Jolie!

Can you link the books below? Thanks a lot!!!

Contamination Boxed Set Books 0-3 - on sale for 99 cents! 
AMAZON: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GBJWZDE
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-boxed-set-tw-piperbrook/1117307869?ean=2940148839989

Contamination Prequel - FREE! 
AMAZON: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ADEJGNK
BN:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399


----------



## Geoff North (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Jolie,

Thanks for the great opportunity to promote our work!

I have a serialized story called CRYERS that sure could use some help. Part 2 comes out on Thursday for.99. Still trying to get Amazon to make part 1 free, but they ain't listening!

http://www.amazon.com/Cryers-
Part-Thawed-Geoff-North-ebook/dp/B00HMEGBXW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391024869&sr=8-2&keywords=geoff+north


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Cool.  Zombies deserve some love too, they are always so misunderstood and ostracized. They just want to hug and nibble a little. Nothing wrong with that.

I got one story which could use some love. Dead Quarantine, first book in my zombieclypse series.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Quarantine-Zombieclypse-A-Rosaria-ebook/dp/B00ASVO16U


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello again, everyone!  Thanks!    

I've started my list.  The first five will be promoted tomorrow.  The next five will be promoted next Thursday.  And so on . . . 

Jolie


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

What fun! 

Okay, my *Cobweb Bride* trilogy is epic fantasy, but it's filled with zombies and undead, and half the main characters are, so yeah! 

And book one is free!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey, great timing!

"Central Outbreak Response: Genesis" by RJ Kennett
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E09HY5Q

Thursday is the *last* day of my Kindle Countdown Deal promotion, so if I can slide in tomorrow... awesome!


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, I'd love for my novella _Good Eats_ to be featured. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HL6XSAU $2.99

Also, the deluxe edition will be having a countdown deal Feb 4-10th so if you could feature it around that date, that would be awesome. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HL53040 $2.99


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Jolie
Count me in:

Halloween Magic and Mayhem
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G9M7IGC

How on earth did I end up here? I was supposed to be at a party kissing the boy of my dreams, instead I'm dancing naked on the town common, on Halloween, with a Coven of strange women who might be witches, a bunch of zombies that I have to return to their graves, a talking crow, and my pet ghost thrown in for good measure. Just yesterday I was an ordinary teenager&#8230;

On her sixteenth birthday Emily Rand discovers that she is a witch. Unable to control her spells she unwittingly raises zombies, and corporealizes the ghost haunting her house. She finds herself in a race against time to put everything right if she has any hope of getting to a certain Halloween party and seeing a certain boy again.

P.S. I'm really looking forward to Benton!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

This is cool. Thanks.

I've got one:



It's erotica, and quite vulgar (or so I'm told), so if you want to pass on it I'll understand. If you want to give away some free copies, I can supply Smashwords coupons.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've got one of them there zombie books!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MWK7MO

It's a comedy, not sure if that helps, or hurts, or is of no consequence.

Either way, thar she blows!


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for this fun opportunity, Jolie! (I have a daughter by that name) 

The Z Word is the first in a 6 book series called Apocalypse Babes. http://amzn.com/B0054DW2UE

Seffy Carter and her longtime friends Gareth, Addison and Lani share a past dysfunctional and dark enough to keep them bound together under do-over identities. But like off-brand velour, rends develop in their relationships from the flesh-eating pressures of ending up in 1980, in a Montana desert, surrounded by zombies wearing dated disco duds.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Jolie! 

I have 2 free zombie books. Part of a 3 or 4 book series.

Zombie Daycare
http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Day-Care-Impact-Book-ebook/dp/B005WMLIOI/ref=la_B003YHOXZE_1_13?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1391048488&sr=1-13

Zombie Rehab
http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Rehab-Impact-Book-ebook/dp/B009ME42KY/ref=la_B003YHOXZE_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1391048360&sr=1-12


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

rjkennett said:


> Hey, great timing!
> 
> "Central Outbreak Response: Genesis" by RJ Kennett
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E09HY5Q
> ...


Hi! There's five ahead of you. However, since you have a special circumstance (last day of Kindle Countdown Deal promotion) I'll promote six tomorrow.

I think we can all allow for exceptions to the five a day, first come/first served, in this case.

****

Folks, if you have a special circumstance regarding your books, please let me know. I'll make adjustments.

Jolie


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

ElleChambers said:


> Also, the deluxe edition will be having a countdown deal Feb 4-10th so if you could feature it around that date, that would be awesome. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HL53040 $2.99


Sure! I'll promote it Feb. 6.

Jolie


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> P.S. I'm really looking forward to Benton!


Groovy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

swolf said:


> It's erotica, and quite vulgar (or so I'm told), so if you want to pass on it I'll understand. If you want to give away some free copies, I can supply Smashwords coupons.


If you know anything about my Facebook fan page, that sounds perfect! Ha Ha   (We're a fun bunch!)

Yes, if you want to supply Smashwords coupons, that would be good. I'll let you know when your Thursday is coming up!

Jolie


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

BellaStreet said:


> Thank you for this fun opportunity, Jolie! (I have a daughter by that name)
> 
> The Z Word is the first in a 6 book series called Apocalypse Babes. http://amzn.com/B0054DW2UE
> 
> Seffy Carter and her longtime friends Gareth, Addison and Lani share a past dysfunctional and dark enough to keep them bound together under do-over identities. But like off-brand velour, rends develop in their relationships from the flesh-eating pressures of ending up in 1980, in a Montana desert, surrounded by zombies wearing dated disco duds.


It's Bella Street!!!! Oh My Gosh!!!! I love your books!!!!!   Yes, it would be an honor to promote your stuff. I've got you on the list!!!


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> Sure! I'll promote it Feb. 6.
> 
> Jolie


Thanks, Jolie! This is a very kind thing you're doing


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> Hi! There's five ahead of you. However, since you have a special circumstance (last day of Kindle Countdown Deal promotion) I'll promote six tomorrow.
> 
> I think we can all allow for exceptions to the five a day, first come/first served, in this case.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate that, Jolie!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Joliedupre said:


> If you know anything about my Facebook fan page, that sounds perfect! Ha Ha   (We're a fun bunch!)
> 
> Yes, if you want to supply Smashwords coupons, that would be good. I'll let you know when your Thursday is coming up!
> 
> Jolie


Great! Much appreciated.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking For Daddy is a really weird zombie novella http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008M16GIE


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

January 30, 2014

1. The Followers - William Van Winkle

2. Sometimes We Ran -  Stephen Drivick

3. Sometimes We Ran 2 - Stephen Drivick

4. 100 Days in Deadland - Rachel Aukes

5. Pacifier 6, The Shadows Within - Geoffrey Wakeling

also

6. Central Outbreak Response: Genesis: A Tale of the Zombie Apocalypse - RJ Kennett  (Promoted today because last day of Kindle Countdown Deal.)


Next Zombie Thursday is February 6, 2014.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks. Looks great.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Joliedupre said:


> January 30, 2014
> 
> 1. The Followers - William Van Winkle
> 
> ...


Thanks SO much, Jolie.


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> January 30, 2014
> 
> 1. The Followers - William Van Winkle
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton, Jolie!


----------



## LarryNW (Sep 6, 2013)

The title: Paradise Rot

The link: on my book cover signature.

The blurb:

Kyle Brightman—late of the advertising industry and soon-to-be-late of the 5th floor psych ward—has a job offer he can’t refuse. A new resort in the Caribbean is looking for an art director. Kyle soon finds himself on the Isle of St. Agrippina working alongside a beautiful copywriter with an icy handshake. Questions arise: Why does the resort management team sport spray-on tans in the Bahamas? How can the resort offer such cheap vacation packages? What does one do with vats of Astroglide? To get the answers, Kyle must first navigate a series of wildly unpredictable events with a cast of even more wildly unpredictable characters, including a seductress jungle assassin, her partially paralyzed talking Chihuahua, an Ivy League Rastafarian seaplane captain, Kyle’s ex-psych ward roommate, a former Haliburton mercenary, and a French tavern owner with a fondness for goats, all set to the greatest hits of the 70’s. Pablo Cruise never felt so right.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Jolie.  Very nice idea!


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for this. I have a zombie apocalypse short story 'OCCUPATION' in my sig line. Here is also the Amazon link.

http://www.amazon.com/Occupation-lazarusInfinity-ebook/dp/B00F4EJG02/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391140079&sr=8-3&keywords=lazarusinfinity

Thanks again!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> January 30, 2014
> 
> 1. The Followers - William Van Winkle
> 
> ...


Saw it on Facebook; it looks great. Thanks again for doing this, and squeezing my book in!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for being so generous with your time and resources.

I have three zombie books:

Sanctuary from the Dead: http://www.amazon.com/Sanctuary-Dead-R-J-Spears-ebook/dp/B00E4DRQM4/ref=la_B00APKD4BC_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1391184710&sr=1-12

Forget the Alamo: http://www.amazon.com/Forget-Alamo-Zombie-Novella-Zombies-ebook/dp/B00CJHOW9M/ref=la_B00APKD4BC_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1391184842&sr=1-4

Forget Texas:  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Forget-Texas-Zombies-R-J-Spears-ebook/dp/B00FK3V678/ref=pd_sim_b_2[/url]

Again, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi there. What a nice thing to do!

My book is UNTIL THE END OF THE WORLD

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DX73ZPY

It's a zombie tale mixed with romance. It looks like your forthcoming book is a mixture of the two as well. 
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

Normally, I'll be aiming to showcase 5 books. However, today it's 7.

*February 6, 2014*

1. Chihuahuas of the Zombie Apocalypse - Steven L. Hawk

2. Deep Into the Game - Saul Tanpepper

3. Velveteen - Saul Tanpepper

4. Armageddon Z - C.E. Martin

5. Cure - Belinda S. Frisch

6. Afterbirth - Belinda S. Frisch

and Good Eats: The Deluxe Edition - Elle Chambers (Promoted today due to Kindle Countdown Deal)

*Next Zombie Thursday is February 13, 2014*.

Thanks!

Jolie du Pre









Feel free to share this ^^^^^on your Facebook page or blog! (Created by me!)


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Joliedupre said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> Normally, I'll be aiming to showcase 5 books. However, today it's 7.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jolie! Will share!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

You're welcome, Saul!  Have fun today!


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Thanks, Jolie for all of the support for zombie authors!

I have one, too.

Persephone: Goddess of the Not So Undead


*They're not quite zombies. They're not quite human. And they're definitely not how Seffy Schmidt wants to spend her Tuesday.*

Thanks again!


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks again, Jolie. You're awesome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

ElleChambers said:


> Thanks again, Jolie. You're awesome!


Elle, _Good Eats _kicks major a**!! I'm loving it!!

Jolie


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> Elle, _Good Eats _kicks major a**!! I'm loving it!!
> 
> Jolie


Wow, thanks! I had a lot of fun writing it so hopefully you like the whole thing.  It's very different from my usual work - I've never written zombie fiction before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

ElleChambers said:


> Wow, thanks! I had a lot of fun writing it so hopefully you like the whole thing.  It's very different from my usual work - I've never written zombie fiction before.


I'm really enjoying it, and I look forward to giving you a good review on both Goodreads and Amazon!


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> I'm really enjoying it, and I look forward to giving you a good review on both Goodreads and Amazon!


Again, I really appreciate that.


----------



## kfran (Jan 31, 2011)

That is so kind of you. I just released the first in a series yesterday called Pockets of the Dead about a girl who gets a zombie killing virus.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I9HAMZE

Super good day to you.

It's awesome to see so many zombie books on this thread. I have lots of reading ot catch up on!


----------



## Bookslinger (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome idea. I will have a zombie novel to post next Thursday.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've got a book series about zombies (they're called berserkers in the books, but they're basically zombies). It's called The Toil and Trouble Trilogy.

First one: http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B005US9WZG/

And it's free.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*February 13, 2014*

Books posted today (https://www.facebook.com/joliedupreauthor):

1. Fire: The Collapse (Elements of the Undead) - William Esmont

2. Contamination Prequel - T.W. Piperbrook

3. Contamination Boxed Set - T.W. Piperbrook

4. Trapped: Expanded Edition (Bite-Sized Romance: Zombie Apocalypse) - Rose Francis

5. Cryers - Part One: Thawed - Geoff North

*Next Zombie Thursday is February 20, 2014*.










Feel free to share this ^^^^^on your Facebook page or blog! (Created by me!)


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Shucks! Why have I never seen this thread?

Hope I can get in for next Thursday. Here's my info:

Frozen Stiff: A Zombie Novella. http://amzn.com/B008XRUSGS $2.99


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

JGrover said:


> Shucks! Why have I never seen this thread?
> 
> Hope I can get in for next Thursday. Here's my info:
> 
> Frozen Stiff: A Zombie Novella. http://amzn.com/B008XRUSGS $2.99


Hello there! I promote 5 to 7 books a week. I'm sure there's books ahead of yours in this thread, but I will most definitely get to yours when your slot is up. Thanks for posting here!  It's always good for me to meet fellow authors of zombie novels.


----------



## josephdevon (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome idea! I thank you in advance for the love. 

My zombies books are part of a series, The Matthew and Epp Stories. Links are below!

Probability Angels: http://amzn.to/1oqLjCb

Persistent Illusions: http://amzn.to/1gzZe3p

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

Also, if anyone has a special promotion going on with their books NEXT Thursday, let me know and I'll be sure to push your book ahead if it's not scheduled for next Thursday.  Again, next promotion - Feb. 20.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*February 20, 2014*

1. Dead Quarantine - A. Rosaria

2. Cobweb Bride - Vera Nazarian

3. Halloween Magic and Mayhem - Stella Wilkinson

4. Sex Zombies - S. Wolf

5. A Drizzle of Zombies - Joshua Price

*Next Zombie Thursday is February 27, 2014*.










(Feel free to share this ^^^^^on your Facebook page or blog! Created by Jolie.)


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Joliedupre said:


> Hello there! I promote 5 to 7 books a week. I'm sure there's books ahead of yours in this thread, but I will most definitely get to yours when your slot is up. Thanks for posting here!  It's always good for me to meet fellow authors of zombie novels.


Thank you so much. It's good to meet you too! I didn't see my book featured last week or this week, will you be posting it?

Thank you again for doing this!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

JGrover said:


> Thank you so much. It's good to meet you too! I didn't see my book featured last week or this week, will you be posting it?
> 
> Thank you again for doing this!


Hi John!

I promote 5 to 7 books every Thursday. I began doing this by starting with the first book listed in this thread. You're on the list, and I look forward to promoting your book when your Thursday arrives!

Jolie


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Joliedupre said:


> Hi John!
> 
> I promote 5 to 7 books every Thursday. I began doing this by starting with the first book listed in this thread. You're on the list, and I look forward to promoting your book when your Thursday arrives!
> 
> Jolie


Oh now I got ya, lol. Sorry, for some reason I thought you were lightning fast! Now I know there's a waiting list. Thanks again, great page too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

JGrover said:


> Oh now I got ya, lol. Sorry, for some reason I thought you were lightning fast! Now I know there's a waiting list. Thanks again, great page too!


Thanks!


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Jolie

I have a zombie short that I'm relaunching. I'll list it here to be put in your queue when it's ready. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

portiadacosta said:


> Hi Jolie
> 
> I have a zombie short that I'm relaunching. I'll list it here to be put in your queue when it's ready. Thank you so much for doing this!


Hi Portia! Great. Don't forget to do it!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a zombie novella series (there are currently two, working on the third) that starts with this one:

*Zombies Ate My Mom!* - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007R0BNAM

This is awesome. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome Jolie!
I hope you will be interested in my thoroughly British foray into zombieland (seaside castle, fishing village, secret research bunkers, rampant zombies meet armed forces, and of course a corrupt politician). In four novella-length parts, plus 'zombiebus' edition containing all four:

Part One is Free!

http://www.amazon.com/British-Zombie-Breakout-Part-One-ebook/dp/B005TUGJXI
http://www.amazon.com/British-Zombie-Breakout-Part-Two-ebook/dp/B006GPK5IK
http://www.amazon.com/British-Zombie-Breakout-Part-Three-ebook/dp/B006O7I8JS
http://www.amazon.com/British-Zombie-Breakout-Part-ebook/dp/B008DGHDR6

A feel-good zombie story with a happy ending?
You're kidding, right?
No, that would be British Zombie Breakout Parts One to Four Omnibus Edition.

http://www.amazon.com/British-Zombie-Breakout-ebook/dp/B008I5QA3A


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Peter Salisbury said:


> Awesome Jolie!
> I hope you will be interested in my thoroughly British foray into zombieland (seaside castle, fishing village, secret research bunkers, rampant zombies meet armed forces, and of course a corrupt politician). In four novella-length parts, plus 'zombiebus' edition containing all four:
> 
> Part One is Free!
> ...


Yay, someone else writing British zombies and a feelgood happy ending!

My short Wesley and the Love Zombies is set in a Yorkshire motorway services and has a happily ever after ending. 

I call it sweet erotic horror...


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

portiadacosta said:


> Yay, someone else writing British zombies and a feelgood happy ending!
> 
> My short Wesley and the Love Zombies is set in a Yorkshire motorway services and has a happily ever after ending.
> 
> I call it sweet erotic horror...


Portia, those zombies at the Yorkshire motorway services sound great - forth unto the breach British Zombies!


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice thing to do! I have something zombieish  Kind of a 28 Weeks Later type story /undead.

Deadly Descent: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QM48TW 2.99


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Peter Salisbury said:


> Portia, those zombies at the Yorkshire motorway services sound great - forth unto the breach British Zombies!


Thanks! 

Hi Jolie! 'Wesley and the Love Zombies' has gone live now

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050YYM4Q

Many thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

portiadacosta said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hi Jolie! 'Wesley and the Love Zombies' has gone live now
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the update, and I look forward to promoting your book when your Thursday arrives! 

Also, it's great to see you here. Another familiar face and name!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*February 27, 2014*

1. The Z Word (Apocalypse Babes) - Bella Street

2. Zombie Day Care: Impact Series - Book 1 - Craig Halloran

3. Zombie Rehab: Impact Series - Book 2 - Craig Halloran

4. Looking for Daddy - Patty Jansen

5. Paradise Rot - Larry Weiner

*Next Zombie Thursday is March 6, 2014*.










(Feel free to share this ^^^^^on your Facebook page or blog! Created by Jolie.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*March 6, 2014*

1. Zombie City: Episode 1 - M.F. Soriano

2. Occupation - Lazarus Infinity

3. Sanctuary From The Dead - R. J. Spears

4. Forget the Alamo: A Zombie Novella (Forget the Zombies) - R. J. Spears

5. Forget Texas (Forget the Zombies) - R. J. Spears

*Next Zombie Thursday is March 13, 2014*.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

My Boyfriend is a Zombie

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ZDX72W

Does the heart still ache for love after it has stopped beating?

Life changes for 17 year old Victoria when she follows a strange man into the cemetery and discovers him burying a secret next to a headstone. They are drawn in to a relationship and he takes her into the world of Black Hollow, a place beyond the graves that offers a second chance for the deceased.


----------



## gswright (Aug 7, 2013)

How about a dark fantasy zombie apocalypse?

There are two books in the series - book 1 will be $.99 all month, and the new book, $3.99.

Death Storm (Hungry Gods Book 1): http://www.amazon.com/Death-Storm-Fantasy-Zombie-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B00DX4RIRS/ $.99

Death's Reach (Hungry Gods Book 2): http://www.amazon.com/Deaths-Reach-Hungry-Gods-Book-ebook/dp/B00IK6BI0W/ $3.99

If you choose just one, please go with the first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

gswright said:


> How about a dark fantasy zombie apocalypse?
> 
> There are two books in the series - book 1 will be $.99 all month, and the new book, $3.99.
> 
> ...


Hi! When your Thursday arrives, I'll promote them both on the same day.


----------



## gswright (Aug 7, 2013)

That's more than I could ask for. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*March 13, 2014*

1. Until the End of the World (Until the End of the World, Book 1) - Sarah Lyons Fleming

2. Persephone: Goddess of the Not So Undead - Regan Wolfrom

3. Pockets of the Dead (Dawnland) - Karen Carr

4. The Toil and Trouble Trilogy, Book One - V. J. Chambers

5. Frozen Stiff: A Zombie Novella - John Grover

*Next Zombie Thursday is March 20, 2014*.


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, Jolie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

SLFleming said:


> Thanks, Jolie!


You're welcome, and I'm looking forward to reading your book!


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Jolie!


----------



## kfran (Jan 31, 2011)

Joliedupre said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> *March 13, 2014*
> 
> ...


Wow, I was wondering why I had a big jump in sales today, and all I can say is THANK YOU !!! This was an awesome day ~!


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Joliedupre said:


> 2. Persephone: Goddess of the Not So Undead - Regan Wolfrom


Thanks, Jolie!


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Aw heck, I don't know how I missed this thread.

My first book _One Woke Up_ (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A95SOCM) is a zombie book, though very different in tone. It is not survival horror, but more sci-fi with a light slice of mystery. The zombies are the 28 Days Later variety--that is, living people who are severely mentally altered--and in spite of massive setbacks humanity is rallying back and rebuilding. The main character has to pose as a "survivor" in order to live among them and find out what happened.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

kfran said:


> Wow, I was wondering why I had a big jump in sales today, and all I can say is THANK YOU !!! This was an awesome day ~!


Cool! Thanks for sharing your book on my page!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for sharing your zombie books.  If I haven't posted yours to my page yet, I will when your Thursday arrives.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> *March 6, 2014*
> 
> ...


Shoot, Jolie! Thanks for posting my book! (Sorry my "thank you" is belated.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

M.F. Soriano said:


> Shoot, Jolie! Thanks for posting my book! (Sorry my "thank you" is belated.)


You're welcome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

A WC lurker contacted me at Goodreads.  This post serves as me adding him to the queue.


----------



## rrodenparker (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, here is my main zombie book. It's a collection of short stories: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BU7CI3E

I also have a horror book that has zombies. In space. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BQMAQ0A

Lastly, I did a kids picture book about zombie animals: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ELSZHH8

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## miadrey (Feb 14, 2014)

My Level 1 Easy Reader zombie book for kids: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0985554169

Thanks!


----------



## hdtimmons (Mar 17, 2014)

I've got an original zombie short story series entitled "The Tale of Tom Zombie". Each installment is just $0.99 at http://amzn.to/1kYjmls
Trailers can be seen at www.hdtimmons.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*March 20, 2014*

1. Probability Angels (The Matthew and Epp Stories) - Joseph Devon

2. Persistent Illusions (The Matthew and Epp Stories) - Joseph Devon

3. Zombies Ate My Mom - Mark Fassett

4. Deadly Descent - RG Porter

5. Wesley and the Love Zombies - Portia Da Costa

*Next Zombie Thursday is March 27, 2014*.

Note: Peter Salisbury has five zombie books to promote. I will promote all of his books on March 27.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Joliedupre said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> *March 20, 2014*
> 
> ...


Wahey, thanks!


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow what a great idea!  Many thanks for offering to feature our work. I think my hive series would fit nicely. It's a post-apocalyptic zombie story with a touch of steampunk. The first part is currently free while the collection (all three parts) is $3.99.

From the product description:
There aren't many opportunities for women in Azina's post-apocalyptic, zombie ravaged world; least of all mercenary leader. Not that being told no ever stopped her before.

It's The Keepers of Knowledge who run things, as they have for the last two centuries, working to recover any technology that might have survived humanity's fall. So when The Keepers hire Azina and her eclectic crew of hardened veterans to find four lost Prospectors, it sounds like easy money.

The search leads the group to a crumbling underground city. But what looks like just another ruin from a bygone era isn't nearly as deserted as it appears. A horde of bloodthirsty Zees are stirring from a long slumber, and these zombies aren't like anything in the history books. They share a hive mind. When one sees you, they all see you. And worse than that ... something may be controlling them.









Hive (part 1) FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Hive-Griffin-Hayes-ebook/dp/B007004T0U









Hive: The Complete Collection $3.99
http://www.amazon.com/Hive-Complete-Collection-Griffin-Hayes-ebook/dp/B00F3S73UO


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*March 27, 2014*

1. British Zombie Breakout Part One: The Castle - Peter Salisbury

2. British Zombie Breakout Part Two: Escape From Kilkorne - Peter Salisbury

3. British Zombie Breakout Part Three: Zombies Go Global - Peter Salisbury

4. British Zombie Breakout Part Four: Last Gasp - Peter Salisbury

5. British Zombie Breakout - Omnibus Edition - Peter Salisbury

*Next Zombie Thursday is April 3, 2014*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*April 3, 2014*

1. My Boyfriend is a Zombie (The Delicates) - Elita Daniels

2. Death Storm: A Dark Fantasy Zombie Apocalypse (Hungry Gods Book 1) - G.S. Wright

3. Death's Reach (Hungry Gods Book 2) - G.S. Wright

4. One Woke Up - Lee Gaiteri

5. #Zombie (Zombie Botnet) - Al K. Line

6. Zombie 2.0 (Zombie Botnet) - Al K. Line

*Next Zombie Thursday is April 10, 2014*.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got one that just came out yesterday!

It's called *The Rabid: Rise*. It's a sequel to the The Rabid.

http://www.amazon.com/Rabid-Rise-J-V-Roberts-ebook/dp/B00JF4FMBY/ref=la_B00G5H6OJ8_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1396536668&sr=1-3

If you want to link people to the first one as well here is the link to *The Rabid*

http://www.amazon.com/Rabid-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00G3TUS6S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1396537369&sr=1-1&keywords=the+rabid


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Joliedupre said:


> Happy Thursday!


Thank you so much Jolie.

Your awesome posters just knock me out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Peter Salisbury said:


> Thank you so much Jolie.
> 
> Your awesome posters just knock me out!


You're welcome, Peter!!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response. Thanks so much for the mention:


```
March 6, 2014

1. Zombie City: Episode 1 - M.F. Soriano

2. Occupation - Lazarus Infinity

3. Sanctuary From The Dead - R. J. Spears

4. Forget the Alamo: A Zombie Novella (Forget the Zombies) - R. J. Spears

5. Forget Texas (Forget the Zombies) - R. J. Spears
```


----------



## Cingersoll (Apr 3, 2014)

Jolie,

I have spent three years writing and finally publishing my first work of zombie fiction. I would be ever appreciative if you would post my work, _Day Zero_, as one of your picks.

*Summary*
Set at the initial outbreak of the wildfire rise of the undead, injured and discharged Marine Corp sniper John Walken finds himself trapped on an barricaded island community with no way to get home. He is forced to take on the mission of protecting the island's residents. Using his military training, he must protect the people around him from the hordes of invading zombies, aggressive human threats from the mainland, and unexplained deaths in the community itself.

*DAY ZERO
*Written by Charles Ingersoll

Day Zero is now available in paperback and for Kindle download @ www.Amazon.com http://amzn.to/1jizp9u


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

Cingersoll said:


> Jolie,
> 
> I have spent three years writing and finally publishing my first work of zombie fiction. I would be ever appreciative if you would post my work, _Day Zero_, as one of your picks.
> 
> ...


No problem! (I'm not sure when your Thursday is, but I've got you in queue.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

This post is to remind me to promote Joe Nassise's zombie book on Thursday the 10th.  He has a sale that ends on the 14th.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*April 10, 2014*

1. The ZARG Chronicles: Zombie Book 1 (Zombie Short Stories) - Rob RodenParker

2. Ultimate Fear: Bite Size Tales of Horror and the Unexplained (Horror Short Stories) - Rob RodenParker

3. Zombanimals (Fun Zombie Book for Kids) - Angela Giroux and Graham Evans

4. The Little Zombie - Carla Shives

5. By the Blood of Heroes - Joseph Nassise

*Next Zombie Thursday is April 17, 2014*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*April 17, 2014*

1. Zombie Lies (The Tale of Tom Zombie) - H.D. Timmons

2. Zombie City (The Tale of Tom Zombie) - H.D. Timmons

3. Zombie Resurrection (The Tale of Tom Zombie) - H.D. Timmons

4. Hive - Griffin Hayes

5. Hive: The Complete Collection - Griffin Hayes

*Next Zombie Thursday is April 24, 2014*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy Thursday! 

*April 24, 2014*

1. The Rabid: A Post Apocalyptic Thriller - J.V. Roberts

2. The Rabid: Rise - J.V. Roberts

3. Day Zero - Charles Ingersoll

****************CLOSED*********************************

Thanks for participating! I had fun promoting your books. This marks the end of queue and the end of the promotion.

Enjoy the rest of your 2014 and happy zombie writing!! #zombies


----------



## LarryNW (Sep 6, 2013)

Paradise Rot

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/paradise-rot

Kyle Brightman-late of the advertising industry and soon-to-be-late of the 5th floor psych ward-has a job offer he can't refuse. A new resort in the Caribbean is looking for an art director. Kyle soon finds himself on the Isle of St. Agrippina working alongside a beautiful copywriter with an icy handshake. Questions arise: Why does the resort management team sport spray-on tans in the Bahamas? How can the resort offer such cheap vacation packages? What does one do with vats of Astroglide? To get the answers, Kyle must first navigate a series of wildly unpredictable events with a cast of even more wildly unpredictable characters, including a seductress jungle assassin, her partially paralyzed talking Chihuahua, an Ivy League Rastafarian seaplane captain, Kyle's ex-psych ward roommate, a former Haliburton mercenary, and a French tavern owner with a fondness for goats, all set to the greatest hits of the 70's. Pablo Cruise never felt so right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Book 1, Killing the Dead

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KDQZH

Book 2, Search for Safety

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDVP3E8

Focus on a first person tale told from the perspective of a serial killer caught up in the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi guys!  I'm no longer running Zombie Thursdays!  But thanks for your interest.


----------

